# Anyone here try to buy a $2000 16kw volt battery?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> http://gm-volt.com/forum/showthread.php?85730-Why-do-reviews-harp-on-the-battery-cost-being-high
> 
> Several seem to believe you can order them over the counter, I am going to see if I can get all the right PNs and give it a try locally.
> 
> ...


Tried that a year ago. Does not happen. 

Also: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91240


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Interesting...when they 1st popped up on the GM site they were $11 or $12k...for 1 module of 3. 

My guess is they've broken it down to even smaller units so they can show prospective buyers just how cheap a replacement can be.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It obviously cannot happen, or the market would be flooded with cheap LG pouches, and GM would be rapidly heading into Ch 11 !
But,.. if i had a Volt, i might be thinking how i could fool the dealer into thinking its pack had died just to get a replacement and hold onto the "dead" pack.
 what would be the resale value of 280+ , LG pouches ? 

Curious ? .. can they refuse to sell you a spare part if you genuinely are the owner of the vehicle ??
Usually dealers fall over themselves to get you to buy spares from their inventory. !


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If I lived in the USA I would be tempted to try and find a Volt owner and ask him to try and buy one of these packs
I'm sure he could on-sell for a profit

Or he could be refused - and tell us about it


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, there are 50,000+ Volt owners in the USA..
..there must be one or two on this forum willing to have a punt for the team ?


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried 3 different times but no luck. If you want to buy one out right the price is actually $15,000 and you have to order it from the manufacturer. GM really should have a $10,000 core charge on there but they want the low price to assuage fears about replacing the battery in 8 years.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

kerrymann said:


> I tried 3 different times but no luck. If you want to buy one out right the price is actually $15,000 and you have to order it from the manufacturer.


  Ahh ! as we suspected then, the OP was just being lied to by a salesman ! ......nothing new there then !
..and do you mean GM main dealers do not stock a key spare part ?..
.....nothing new there either !


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

As I stated in a different thread (linked to) you most certainly can buy the battery but you need a CHEVY VOLT, it needs to be out of warranty and you need to have a special GM crew install the battery at the dealer.

No way to get it over the counter and out the door.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

rmay635703 said:


> As I stated in a different thread (linked to) you most certainly can buy the battery but you need a CHEVY VOLT, it needs to be out of warranty and you need to have a special GM crew install the battery at the dealer..


 Why out of warranty ?,
If i smash a wheel on my new car, i can buy a spare.
If i want a spare alternator / radiator / 12 volt battery etc .. they are happy to sell me one ..over the counter
Im pretty sure if i wanted a "spare" engine, they would sell me one ..at a price !


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Why out of warranty ?,
> If i smash a wheel on my new car, i can buy a spare.
> If i want a spare alternator / radiator / 12 volt battery etc .. they are happy to sell me one ..over the counter
> Im pretty sure if i wanted a "spare" engine, they would sell me one ..at a price !


Go to a dealer and try. I garantee you can buy the engine, good luck on the battery. 

GM is likely subsidizing it so they aren't going to sell you one unless you are one of the guys who happens to end up in a situation where the warranty isn't there, no volt no battery and to boot they have to install it and you pay for them to do so.

The reason they won't sell a battery for a car under warranty is pretty obvious as well, if your battery is bad the warranty will cover for them to replace, why would you want to install it yourself when its covered?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

rmay635703 said:


> The reason they won't sell a battery for a car under warranty is pretty obvious as well, if your battery is bad the warranty will cover for them to replace, why would you want to install it yourself when its covered?


 Imagine: ...
I bought a Volt and got curious..( I am an EV geek after all !)
I have a buddy with a workshop help me pull the pack out for a "look see"..
...but we drop a wrench into it and smoke the BMS systems, so it is a gonner, and i want a new pack
Is GM going to cover that under warranty ?
Will they sell me a replacement pack ?
What will they charge me for it ?
Why should i allow them to fit it ( and charge me)
.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone try getting a volt battery? Cruisin on the EVDL list says he's selling them. Just wondering if others have bought them as well.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

frodus said:


> Anyone try getting a volt battery? Cruisin on the EVDL list says he's selling them. Just wondering if others have bought them as well.


Couple of recent threads.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/chevy-volt-new-battery-configuration-93404.html


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/2012-chevy-volt-battery-93101.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I should have clarified.

I know people have Volt batteries they got from junk yards. 

What I was asking, has anyone successfully gotten one from an online vendor like the ones in this thread....... i.e. a brand new Volt pack.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I looked but I can't find the threads (other ones here and on other forums, besides this one), but in a few places, in the past, I've seen where people have gone to a GM dealer and also to a GM parts online store trying to purchase them, and in every case they were refused the purchase. It is only for a Volt owner who is trading in their pack apparently. Basically unobtainium.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmm.... then I'm not sure how he's getting new packs.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

frodus said:


> Anyone try getting a volt battery? *Cruisin *on the EVDL list says he's selling them. Just wondering if others have bought them as well.


That one name should tell you to stay away but since you are asking post a linky to his post


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

yep, I gave up on EVDL when it became a "news" site a few years ago. Too hard to weed out the news and get to "discussions" on the "list". It should be renamed the EVNL.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Rmay,
Not sure how to link to the EVDL exact post, but its here:
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td4668269
and here:
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td4668230


Palmer,
As far as the EVDL goes, yeah, I left too. I made a big stink about how Bruce was using it as his own news list. It was completely disorganized. People bashed me saying "just delete the emails".

I'm the reason all of his emails for news start with [EVLN]. I suggested he add that so we can set a filter to auto delete. He wasn't enthused, but he added it anyway. Its fairly easy to set up a filter to weed him out. 

Such a waste of a listserve IMHO.


----------

